# Cycle question



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

just about to start my cycle. Wondering when would be the best time to add a fish or two and what type would be most hardy? 

Also, how long before I can introduce an Anemone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Are you using dry rock or live? Sand?

With dry rock, you may want to bake it for a few weeks in water with heat and circulation to remove everything dead inside. Some people will just rinse it a few times and put it in the tank.

You'll want some organic material to start the process with, usually a table shrimp is thrown in. Some substrate or a rock from another persons tank will also help establish the bacteria in your tank.

Get a good test kit (API is usually frowned on for accuracy) and test every couple of days. Nitrate Ammonia and Nitrites will go up, then down. When it goes back down, you put fish in. It is possible to totally miss the cycle and have to start again.

Typically the guideline is 4 weeks/1month before adding fish but the tests will tell you when you're ready

Are you planning to Quarantine your fish?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

There is a difference between dry live rock and man-made calcium carbonate rock. The latter needs no treatment and you get no die off from introducing it. Personally I'd use calcium carbonate rock and bottled bacteria to avoid all pests.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

twobytwo said:


> Are you using dry rock or live? Sand?
> 
> With dry rock, you may want to bake it for a few weeks in water with heat and circulation to remove everything dead inside. Some people will just rinse it a few times and put it in the tank.
> 
> ...


+1 keep checking nitrite/nitrate. Nitrite must be at zero before fish go in, ultimately you'll end up managing nitrates/phosphates so start testing for them too. Otherwise you'll just end up battling nitrates/phosphates as you keep adding fish.

Be patient. Let your tank balance out. It takes time, but it's worth it.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. Ill be adding Seeded sand I got from a local fish store and Marco rock and some odd and end pieces from friends. 

I don't have a quarantine tank and will just acclimate any fish I put in. 

Would I follow the same rule of thumb for an anemone. Looking to get clowns out the gate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

goobafish said:


> There is a difference between dry live rock and man-made calcium carbonate rock. The latter needs no treatment and you get no die off from introducing it. Personally I'd use calcium carbonate rock and bottled bacteria to avoid all pests.


Fache. 
Gotta grab pods from David too


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't get an anemone until your tank has been cycled around 6 monthes ideally, I personally added one after 3 monthes but its risky because new tanks have swings in parameters. 

If you're using live rock you can typically add a couple fish after 3-4 weeks, and about a month after that start adding some soft corals. If all goes well for a few monthes after that and as you stock your tank all seems good then you can think about an anemone.

Clowns make great starters just don't get an anemone until the tank is mature enough, the clowns will be just fine without one and probably will find something else to host or call home in the meantime.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

someguy said:


> Don't get an anemone until your tank has been cycled around 6 monthes ideally, I personally added one after 3 monthes but its risky because new tanks have swings in parameters.
> 
> If you're using live rock you can typically add a couple fish after 3-4 weeks, and about a month after that start adding some soft corals. If all goes well for a few monthes after that and as you stock your tank all seems good then you can think about an anemone.
> 
> Clowns make great starters just don't get an anemone until the tank is mature enough, the clowns will be just fine without one and probably will find something else to host or call home in the meantime.


Thanks for the valuable info.. Makes total sense. Many thanks


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

With bottled bacteria and dry substrate/rock I had no problems with anemones or clams right away. The factor is more the microfauna of the tank (copepods and rotifers), changing of equipment, lighting, schedules, parameters ect. It is important that your tank is stable or they will be on the move.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks @ globefish. I think I will wait till I have a better handle on my parameters. I have added the following and all seem to be doing well: 2 ocellaris clowns, 1 sml cleaner shrimp and 1 porcelain crab, and a few snails and hermit crabs. I am in my third week and my parameters have been pretty stable, been testing regularly. Still waiting for the nitrate spike. Anomia has been next to none and been doing small water changes to manage that. Everything else seems to be


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fache98 said:


> Thanks @ globefish. I think I will wait till I have a better handle on my parameters. I have added the following and all seem to be doing well: 2 ocellaris clowns, 1 sml cleaner shrimp and 1 porcelain crab, and a few snails and hermit crabs. I am in my third week and my parameters have been pretty stable, been testing regularly. Still waiting for the nitrate spike. Anomia has been next to none and been doing small water changes to manage that. Everything else seems to be


David has great cultured Pods..... Worth adding at some point to seed the tank


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

saltmeup said:


> David has great cultured Pods..... Worth adding at some point to seed the tank


Yeah. Wanted to get his info from you to go and grab some. Is he close?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fache98 said:


> Yeah. Wanted to get his info from you to go and grab some. Is he close?


Avenue and eglington. He's probably following this chain since he replied......inbox him a message. Great guy. A wealth of knowledge.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

saltmeup said:


> Avenue and eglington. He's probably following this chain since he replied......inbox him a message. Great guy. A wealth of knowledge.


What's his handle?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fache98 said:


> What's his handle?


Goobafish


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Cool. What did you pay?


----------

